# Best bass water in ohio



## Slucas (Jun 17, 2013)

Haven't fished tons of lakes in Ohio but burr oak has some great bass fishing. What lakes or rivers do you guys think are the best??


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

For Smallies, give Me the Hocking River any day


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

I really like Kiser Lake for bass. Tons of lilly pads and tons of fun. Also, no motorized boats allowed. What makes Burr Oak so good for bass? I know there are stumps around that lake if I remember correctly.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Northern1 said:


> I really like Kiser Lake for bass. Tons of lilly pads and tons of fun. Also, no motorized boats allowed. What makes Burr Oak so good for bass? I know there are stumps around that lake if I remember correctly.


+1 on kiser...I got my PB largemouth thru the ice there a couple weeks ago..21" and 5+ pounds..released, so she's still there for someone else!


----------



## Talonman (Sep 12, 2013)

Here is a video of Kiser


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

Erie. Without question


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

reo said:


> Erie. Without question


Yeah...that too


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

Erie and it's tribs 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

If thread were titled..."besides Erie"... for LM, Portage Lakes can put out some good ones(a guy i know caught 31 pounds on 5 Bass 2 days before a tournament he was in... won the tourny with 28 lbs) . I don't get around much though, so my experience on the topic is biased.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

If the thread were titled "besides Erie"......

Nuff said.


----------



## briney dave (Aug 28, 2013)

so if Slucas does not mind: lets restart this with other than Erie what are the best bass lakes in Ohio


----------



## Slucas (Jun 17, 2013)

Yes I think that would be best. Lake Erie seems to be the spot. Other than Lake Erie best bass waters.


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

Mosquito for numbers, and toss-up between Portage & Evans for large average size.:B


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Ceasars creek has quite a few bass...but getting 'em over 2 pounds is a real challenge...


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

I will vote for Tycoon lake... Prob more wood in Tycoon then any other lake in Ohio...


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

For numbers Mosquito is very hard to beat. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rizzman (Oct 25, 2007)

RiverRunner88 said:


> For numbers Mosquito is very hard to beat.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


It would be even better if certain people would practice C/R and not keep ever fish. Legal size or not


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Just read an article as the barbershop on Saturday.
1 Lake Erie
2 Ohio River
3 Portage Lakes
4 Clear Fork
5 don't remember


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

In Ohio seems like all the water is good bass fishing for the most part. But for large bass the small lakes and pounds can't be beat. The bigger more popular lakes seem to have more quantity with a few large ones picked up here and there. They tend to stock more in the popular bass lakes. 
One of my favorites use to be little Guilford lake. Haven't fished it much since they redone it. I caught so many really large bass there it was unreal. And always released them. But it was a tough lake to read and took time to learn.
Berlin was always my second choice and mosquito next. Berlin because so many small mouth bass, and large mouth. Made it interesting.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

The Ohio river is awesome, it should be added to the Erie list..

Lake wise, I spend a lot of time bettering myself on Alum. It's a very well rounded lake. You can catch shallow largemouth and I even got to catch some smallies last year drop shotting. Rocky Fork is a big fish lake, I like it. It's hard to beat Buckeye in the month of May...


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

How about AEP lands? Lotta nice ones in there, especially if you work for some of the less accessible ponds.


----------



## basshunter11 (Jul 2, 2006)

Lake Erie hands down. Largemouth and smallmouth. World class smallmouth.


----------



## basshunter11 (Jul 2, 2006)

Lake Erie is the best. Central ohio I say Delaware and Indian.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

scallop said:


> How about AEP lands? Lotta nice ones in there, especially if you work for some of the less accessible ponds.


My vote for LM is also the strip lakes and ponds on AEP land. You really have to do some major hiking to get to some of the real honey holes, but I've never seen bigger bass in Ohio. Stop in the store "Old Man's Money" and check out the bragging board. (if it's still there)
My friend and I used to walk and fish for miles in the days before GPS and I would never do it again. We got lost several times down there.


----------

